# Cost of titers



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How much do you guys pay for a titer. My vet got back to me and since they don't titer here and have to send it out the cost is not what I expected.  It would end up costing me close to $400 to have it done!!!!! They charge for the blood draw here and then they have a fee for shipping it to an Ontario clinic which in turn has a fee for shipping it to the U.S., plus have to add on 13% tax and convert Canadian dollar to U.S. dollar. Then if he wasn't protected I would have to get the vaccine anyway.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I paid about $50 when I had the distemper one done. I don't do rabies since by law we still need it done. $400 is crazy. Why would they send to another lab to send to the US? I would think your doc could send straight to hemopet. Maybe your vet's office should check that.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I think I paid about $50 when I had the distemper one done. I don't do rabies since by law we still need it done. $400 is crazy. Why would they send to another lab to send to the US? I would think your doc could send straight to hemopet. Maybe your vet's office should check that.


I thought that price seemed a little excessive. I have no idea why they ship it to an Ontario clinic which in turn ships it to the U.S. I was confused about that too. I will ask them when he goes for his bladder x-ray next week. Everything here in Canada is so expensive. Just a basic wellness checkup ( no bloodwork or anything) and rabies vaccine was over $200. Even if I do choose to vaccinate, I am waiting till AFTER his dental in February.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just had a parvo distemper titer done - it was $70. Titered for what, though, because different titers cost different amounts.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I just had a parvo distemper titer done - it was $70. Titered for what, though, because different titers cost different amounts.


It's for parvo/distemper


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky had one this year and last and in both cases his antibodies were high and he did not need the vaccine.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is Tyler's 5th year not needing another DAPP shot. I'm now titering every other year and it's still strong. Probably will be covered for life.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Even my vet who is outrageously expensive was about $90. I too am curious why they can’t send it directly to the US lab.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy...on this order form is directions on how international orders must be sent to hemopet. I would print and bring to your vet. There is no need to ship to another clinic
https://www.hemopet.org/shipping-instructions/


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Kathy...on this order form is directions on how international orders must be sent to hemopet. I would print and bring to your vet. There is no need to ship to another clinic
> https://www.hemopet.org/shipping-instructions/


It might be possible that Kathy's vet does not have an in-house lab or a centrifuge and has to send it to a lab to have the serum separated. There are vets here that do not have lab technicians.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> It might be possible that Kathy's vet does not have an in-house lab or a centrifuge and has to send it to a lab to have the serum separated. There are vets here that do not have lab technicians.


It would be worth asking about.
I know my vet was hesitant because she didn't titer, it seemed too complicated and not worth the hassle, but that all changed when I left to go to another vet that would accomadate me, so, I find it very interesting how things change when they think you will leave the practice.
Point being, ask, one never knows until then :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> It might be possible that Kathy's vet does not have an in-house lab or a centrifuge and has to send it to a lab to have the serum separated. There are vets here that do not have lab technicians.


Ya they don't have a lab. They can do minor things like check a urine sample but that's about it, everything else has to be sent out which I guess is why everything is so expensive. We just live in a small town.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathy, my vet is the same. They send everything out except for your basic in house test, urine, aspirate a growth, minor things.
It really wldnt hurt to print the directions and ask, one should never assume, is how I feel.
It would be much better for the health of any dog to titer, imo


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Kathy, my vet is the same. They send everything out except for your basic in house test, urine, aspirate a growth, minor things.
> It really wldnt hurt to print the directions and ask, one should never assume, is how I feel.
> It would be much better for the health of any dog to titer, imo


I will have a whole list of questions to ask when we go for his bladder x-ray on Thursday. I have myself all worked up over this because I don't know what to do.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am fortunate, I live in a rural area but Luck's vet is a group of vets, the vet office is a small animal hospital - staffed 24/7 with lab and techs. When Luck needed a special blood test for ammonia levels (6 years ago) their hematologist had a conference call with Tufts who was to receive the sample because there was a special way the blood needed to be drawn. I really like my vet - very supportive of me working with both him and Cornell to give Luck the best care.

Luck gets several blood tests every three months - several hundred dollars. So everyone knows him. He also gets his nails clipped each time - they charge 14 dollars for the nails. My bills have been so high, they zero out the cost of the nail clips.

Honestly I would be very surprised if the titers come back low.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I will have a whole list of questions to ask when we go for his bladder x-ray on Thursday. I have myself all worked up over this because I don't know what to do.


Does Guelph do titers? It might be worth a call.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I will have a whole list of questions to ask when we go for his bladder x-ray on Thursday. I have myself all worked up over this because I don't know what to do.


Kathy...it’s not worth getting worked up over. It is what it is but I would not let a vet shut me down, quote ridiculous prices when it’s unfamiliar to them. They just may not know how to go about sending out the titers.
Anyway, whatever you decide will be the right thing for Piper. Your an awesome mom and only you know what feels right and comfortable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy our vet does titers if I remember correctly it's around $100 here

I found it so interesting because when I texted Katherine, Geneva's breeder, she was anxious to find out how her titer would go. Geneva hadn't been vaccinated in years, other then rabies. 
Geneva's titer came back that she didn't need to be vaccinated. 
Of course both girls will be tiered yearly. 
Vets need to do their homework on vaccinations


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Does Guelph do titers? It might be worth a call.


Walter I don't know if Guelph does titers but I would think my vet would have told me if they did. OVC in Guelph is where we took Pipper to have his bladder stone surgery 5 years ago. I wouldn't have it done here because no one is here overnight to monitor the animals plus I wanted him to have the best possible care. To get in at Guelph you also have to have a referral from your regular vet, you can't just make an appointment.

Actually I wonder if maybe Guelph OVC is where they send the sample to.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it would be worth an email to them. Worst case they say no or don't respond. Vet school in the US often have lab services available. Parvo is rare in the winter especially if it is very cold with little snow.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I only had titres done once and it was really expensive much more the cost of vaccines.
I can't remember the prices but it was at least $200 maybe $300. 
I'm sure they were thinking who would pay this when the vaccine is so cheap?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Titers here used to be around $80. Last time I checked, they had upped the price to $180.00. I asked the high-dollar vet practice how much they charged--$180. I also asked if they could just charge me for a blood draw and I would send it off, and they were fine with that. I, too, got the info from Hempet, but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maglily said:


> I only had titres done once and it was really expensive much more the cost of vaccines.
> I can't remember the prices but it was at least $200 maybe $300.
> I'm sure they were thinking who would pay this when the vaccine is so cheap?


Brenda if you only had titers done once, then are you vaccinating instead???? I just don't know what to do. I'm glad I'm not the only one from Canada where the costs of titering is so expensive. :mellow:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, tonight I ordered Kitzels Thyroid panel from Hemopet in CA. (I still have to have the blood drawn by my vet & serum separated in one sample & must mail them in 2 different ways). The cost for the parvo/distemper titer is 52$ w/Hemopet. I am adding in the T5 thyroid complete testing w/CBC & Chemical anaysis for 180$ at the same time. I have never had Kitzi titered & my vet here doesn't do titers so this seemed like the best time. He is almost 9 & has never had his values checked.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Haven't done a titer on Whisper yet. He's had all the original shots that were required. When he's ready for the next batch, I will ask about titers. 

Do they do titers for Bortadella? He could have another one of those, but I just held off as so many have said it's not necessary unless the dog is going to a kennel. 

Lainie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When Rylee had two years indicating that the vaccine was still in her system I stopped her titering. That was 12 years ago.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happinesstogo said:


> Haven't done a titer on Whisper yet. He's had all the original shots that were required. When he's ready for the next batch, I will ask about titers.
> 
> Do they do titers for Bortadella? He could have another one of those, but I just held off as so many have said it's not necessary unless the dog is going to a kennel.
> 
> Lainie


The following is my opinion, based on my own research:

The bordatella vaccine is pretty much a crapshoot; like the human flu shot, it only covers certain strains of bordetella. I don't give it to my dogs unless it is required for boarding/training/grooming. It only lasts 6 mos. to a year. Not worth doing titers--just revaccinate. It's not nearly as strong (and potentially harmful) as other vaccines, fortunately. 

Parvo/distemper on the other hand should be titered for. Once they have a positive titer, they never need to be revaccinated. This is according to Dr. Dodd's latest research. Titering my dogs cost $52 like Sandy said for the parvo/distemper at Hemopet/Hemolife and my vet tech charged $30 to draw the blood (it was at a regular appointment, so didn't need to pay $90 for an appointment). 

The rabies vaccine (the only one I give my dogs now) must be given according to your local law. In CA it is every 3 years.


----------

